# Rocket?



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Ok I'm thinking of upgrading to a Rocket Cinnetti or Giotto. I've a limited budget so looking at used only.

What sort of price bracket can I expect to pay?; any tips on things to look out for?

Presently use a mix of GC/Auber PID; LP Professional, and RANCILIO Silvia with Auber.

Many advice would be appreciated, drink espresso and black AMERICANO with the occasional Latte.

Tend to stick with S.O. dark roast MALABAR from local toaster.


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Don't you just love predictive text; of course it's ROASTER.!!


----------

